# Waders



## daveintx

I saw an add on here a couple weeks ago on the side bar for waders. The waders were blue. Looked like a new company. Anyone know the name of the company and where they are available?


----------



## zthomas18

The ads that pop up on the side are based off your internet history. No one will see them but you.






For example.....I'm on my computer at work and I have ads for nothing but electrical gear.


----------



## Anytimer

Caddis has them.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...ail/Fishing-Waders/prod999901358708/cat126995


----------



## jendruschb

*Dryft*

These? I'd like to hear some feedback as well....


----------



## daveintx

I just received the waders and the wade jacket in the mail. They look SAWEET!!! I have a 3 day cast and blast next week will post after on the performance.


----------



## jendruschb

*Let me know*

I need to buy myself a Christmas present, so if feedback is good I may pull the trigger....


----------



## daveintx

I have used the waders and wade jacket now for 2 months. Prob 15 days of fishing. Love the stuff. I like the fit better than Simms. I believe the quality is right up there with them as well, and they look awesome!!! Nice to have something other than tan.... Haha. All my buddies ask who makes them. A few have even ordered them. Thumbs up on my end.


----------



## Flats Mark

Where do you order the DryFit waders?


----------



## daveintx

Dryftfishing.com


----------



## Flats Mark

DryFt...Out of stock with wait time 4 to 6 weeksâ€¦
Not really viable?


----------



## KWO361

I've just used my new Gulf Coast Waders and I am impressed. Comfortable and Excellent customer service!!

http://www.gulfcoastwaders.com/


----------



## daveintx

Wow. I will call nick and see if he can do anything for 2 coolers.


----------



## OnedayScratch

KWO361 said:


> I've just used my new Gulf Coast Waders and I am impressed. Comfortable and Excellent customer service!!
> 
> http://www.gulfcoastwaders.com/


Just got mine. Maiden voyage coming up.


----------



## Gilbert

KWO361 said:


> I've just used my new Gulf Coast Waders and I am impressed. Comfortable and Excellent customer service!!
> 
> http://www.gulfcoastwaders.com/





OnedayScratch said:


> Just got mine. Maiden voyage coming up.


which ones did you get? 3 layer or 5 layer?


----------



## KWO361

Gilbert said:


> which ones did you get? 3 layer or 5 layer?


I got the 3 Layer... holding up nicely. I put them through the trail the other day with the low tide having to walk thtough the tall salt grass sinking in about 10 inches of mud.

Good luck


----------



## Gilbert

thanks.


----------



## Brush Country

Im looking into buying my first pair of waders. Do either of these hold up in these winter tx water chasing after those trophy specks


----------



## iamatt

Watching thread as well. Have yet to have a pair of waders last past a 3rd season. My redheads from Bass Pro blew out , again in 3rd year fishing and ducking. Looking into dryfit thanks!


----------



## C.Hern5972

I had my Caddis breathables for 4 yrs with no issues. I just bought the frog togg Pilot 2 with a new Wright n McGill wade jacket and i have been very impressed with the waders.


----------



## Stetson22

Just got my dryft waders/jacket this week. The fit is awesome. Been on a couple trips with em and so far I'm very impressed compared to all the other brands I've used.


----------



## Stetson22

Customer service is top notch too. Ordered the waders on thurs and they were here that following Monday


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Simms G4Z.... Best Waders Money can buy when it's freezing cold and you need to take a leak.

http://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/waders/g4z-stockingfoot.html


----------

